# Comfort food please..



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

My daughter has been sick for a week straight and has started her journey back up the hill. Shes not a hundred % yet but looks a bit better (shes 17 years old and a wonderful trooper). Her illness is stomach related so dont want to overdo it, but wanted a good ole homestyle recipe to kick her up a notch. Chicken soup is old news but is excepted if someone has a good recipe. Thanks from a Dad that wants to see his wonderful teenager feel a little better. Thanks, Ber


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*feel good food*

Potato Soup

I have a good recipe but can't seem to attach . docx file for some reason


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*Feel good food*

here you go:

*Potato Soup, Absolutely Ultimate *
*Ingredients *
_Original recipe makes 8 servings_ 
_Makes servings _USMetricAdjust Recipe (Help) 
Â· 
1 pound bacon, chopped 
Â· 
2 stalks celery, diced 
Â· 
1 onion, chopped 
Â· 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
Â· 
8 potatoes, peeled and cubed 
Â· 
4 cups chicken stock, or enough to cover potatoes 
Â· 
3 tablespoons butter 
Â· 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
Â· 
1 cup heavy cream 
Â· 
1 teaspoon dried tarragon 
Â· 
3 teaspoons chopped fresh cilantro 
Â· 
salt and pepper to taste 

*Directions*
1. In a Dutch oven, cook the bacon over medium heat until done. Remove bacon from pan, and set aside. Drain off all but 1/4 cup of the bacon grease.
2. In the bacon grease remaining in the pan, saute the celery and onion until onion begins to turn clear. Add the garlic, and continue cooking for 1 to 2 minutes. Add the cubed potatoes, and toss to coat. Saute for 3 to 4 minutes. Return the bacon to the pan, and add enough chicken stock to just cover the potatoes. Cover, and simmer until potatoes are tender.
3. In a separate pan, melt the butter over medium heat. Whisk in the flour. Cook stirring constantly, for 1 to 2 minutes. Whisk in the heavy cream, tarragon and cilantro. Bring the cream mixture to a boil, and cook, stirring constantly, until thickened. Stir the cream mixture into the potato mixture. Puree about 1/2 the soup, and return to the pan. Adjust seasonings to taste.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you sir. That sounds awesome


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Balogne sandwich with mustard only and chips y queso. My go to like literally right now. Lol. But the potato soup sounds wayyyyy better.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if she is on antibiotics , prob. have a notice to lay of the dairy products


try fresh fruit salad, spinach salad, maybe beef/veget soup from scratch , BLT sandwich

would lay off the highly acidic stuff too


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mac & cheese


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

douglasgilbert said:


> here you go:
> 
> *Potato Soup, Absolutely Ultimate *
> *Ingredients *
> ...


I want to thank you for the recipe. She really enjoyed it. She said it was better than her aunts...  PS She might be trying to get brownie points for later on "teenage" exploring. Thats ok. Thanks again Gilbert


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

douglasgilbert said:


> here you go:
> 
> *Potato Soup, Absolutely Ultimate *
> *Ingredients *
> ...


Fantastic recipe! I followed it pretty much to the letter but added a link of sausage to it and it turned out great!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*C & D*

Claydeauxs CHICKEN & Dumplings
1-Big O whole chicken
1-onion (diced)
3-stalks of celery(chopped)
Favorite seasonings
1-can each cream of chicken and celery

3-cups flour
2-cups chicken stock
1-egg
2-cups milk
1-rolling pin "wood"

Bring chicken to a boil in big pot of seasoned water.
Add 3 stalks celery and 1 onion to seasoned water

Remove chicken after about an hour of cooking and let cool.

Add 1 can cream celery and chicken soup to stock mixture on med-low
and stir often.

In very large bowl add 3 cups flour and push up on sides
to make a hole in middle then add one egg and start
adding bout a cup of cooled chicken broth and stir with fork
until egg mixed then add enough chicken stock to make
workable dough for dumplings..if to wet add more flour..if to dry 
add more stock.Roll out about 1/8 thick on floured surface.Cut
into desireable size dumplings.

Add dumplings to med-low heat back to big pot of chicken stock.
No need to stir until all dumplings are added to pot and then wait about 15 mins.

Add about 2 cups of milk and cook about 15 mins.

Add de-boned chicken back to mixture

Stir gentley with large wide wooden spoon(to prevent breaking dumplings).
Watch heat and re-duce if nessary to prevent boiling over till milk
cooks down..Stir bottom of pot about every 15mins.

Enjoy....


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

The weather is right for a big pot of Chicken and Dumplings..


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wife is making dumplings tonight. Wish I would have seen your recipe earlier!


----------



## s.crawfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Made the potato soup tonight, and we cannot thank you enough. It turned out great and we will be making this often during the cold months.


----------

